# Score card App for Android or iPhone



## Arete (May 20, 2008)

Anyone know of a score card app for android or iPhone? I would like to be able to track scores for multiple people over the course of a 3d league or weekend shoots. Right now Im doing it by hand but the geek in me wants automation.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Lol*

Good question though, Im curious now.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

that would be a great idea


----------



## Arete (May 20, 2008)

Bump. I know there are geeks that can help with this.


----------



## fishinrick303 (Aug 6, 2013)

There are several for both


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

I have tournament lite for droid, haven't used it but I see it is only good for a 30 shot course. It also didn't seem very user friendly.


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

For Android i use archery scores works great for 3-D.


----------

